# Often Getting Connection Failed



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I never had this issue before. Since the New ROVI "upgrade" I get it on both my Premiers every few days. A manual connect may work, but often fails. If I try again, it may work.
Can I assume it will all go back to normal when TIVO fixes this "Update" and everyone, including myself, stops forcing connects?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

I have the same problem on my Premiere, but my other TiVo's (S3's, Roamio) connect just fine. For me it seems to be just a Premiere problem.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

worachj said:


> I have the same problem on my Premiere, but my other TiVo's (S3's, Roamio) connect just fine. For me it seems to be just a Premiere problem.


Yes, my series 3 is OK too! I sure hope they fix it! It can't be anything wrong with our boxes.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

I am having the same problem. I tried wired and wireless connection but it seems to be working fine now. It did a software update today as well.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Seattle said:


> I am having the same problem. I tried wired and wireless connection but it seems to be working fine now. It did a software update today as well.


Mine are all wired. I can see what mine say today and see if I got an update. Did your version change?


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

MPSAN said:


> Mine are all wired. I can see what mine say today and see if I got an update. Did your version change?


I am not sure if the version changed. It is now 20.6.1a


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Same here on both my Premiere and my HD (more often on my Premiere), and I have a wired connection. What's weird is that it often fails on "preparing...." and then says the internet connection -- which it hadn't used yet -- was interrupted.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

LynnL999 said:


> Same here on both my Premiere and my HD (more often on my HD), and I have a wired connection. What's weird is that it often fails on "preparing...." and then says the internet connection -- which it hadn't used yet -- was interrupted.


Mine fails when downloading data. Reconnects often work OK, but sometimes I need to just go away for an hour or so!

Any company can have issues, but it is how they respond that counts!


----------



## Eamus Catuli (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been successful twice out of the last 20 or 30 attempts. No pattern I can see on why the 2 times it succeeded. If I test the Internet connection, it says all good so it must be a problem (intermittent) on the TiVo side?!?


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Eamus Catuli said:


> I've been successful twice out of the last 20 or 30 attempts. No pattern I can see on why the 2 times it succeeded. If I test the Internet connection, it says all good so it must be a problem (intermittent) on the TiVo side?!?


Yes, I too have never had an issue testing the Internet connection.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

So glad I checked here. I've had my Premiere disconnected for a few weeks while working on my entertainment center. I hooked it back up tonight and it wouldn't connect. I did a reboot which installed an update and still can't connect to get guide data. I thought something on my network was screwed up. Guess I'll see if it fixes itself during an auto connect tonight.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I strongly encourage everyone who hasn't already done so to submit support tickets on this. Reference this thread. If only a couple of people report, they'll insist it's internet problems on our end. A lot of tickets will help show this is a widespread problem among Premiere users.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Where / how do I submit a ticket? All 3 Premieres in the last 3 weeks having download failures as indicated above.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

My Premiere made a successful connection this morning at 4:32 AM.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Sparky1234 said:


> Where / how do I submit a ticket? All 3 Premieres in the last 3 weeks having download failures as indicated above.


https://support.tivo.com/CreateCaseFromSupport

You'll need to login to your account first, as you'll need your TiVo service number.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

worachj said:


> My Premiere made a successful connection this morning at 4:32 AM.


Mine is occasionally connecting too, but I'm having far more failures than successes.

Prior to this I don't think I've ever had a failure that couldn't be explained by the power or internet going out during a connection.


----------



## Eamus Catuli (Aug 9, 2010)

> If only a couple of people report, they'll insist it's internet problems on our end.


They've acknowledged to me on antisocial media that they are working on "multiple issues". My TiVo Support case hasn't been touched in the 48 hours since I entered it although they told me if they think the case is due to a general issue they are working on, that's what will happen.

Something is supposed to be coming soon that should fix something (they couldn't give me more details).


----------



## Eamus Catuli (Aug 9, 2010)

I just tried again at 3:45pm EDT/12:45pm PDT - worked first try!


----------



## Eamus Catuli (Aug 9, 2010)

And I tried again just now, failed again  Must have been just lucky earlier today.


----------



## ScottP461 (Sep 4, 2005)

3 Premiere XL's still having connection issues as of this evening, but managed successful attempts on all 3 after MANY failed ones! Don't think that the problem is solved as yet. Glad I checked here as well; I was worried that my home network WiFi router or bridge might be to blame, but no other devices and/or tests indicated ANY problems!


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you folks. Just checked and my last attempt failed. Forcing a connection now. it says "loading" but no percentage is displayed. if this doesnt work, I too will put in a ticket.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

mattyro7878 said:


> Thank you folks. Just checked and my last attempt failed. Forcing a connection now. it says "loading" but no percentage is displayed. if this doesnt work, I too will put in a ticket.


After many many fails my Premieres continue to take 15-30 minutes to load on those rare successful downloads.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> Thank you folks. Just checked and my last attempt failed. Forcing a connection now. it says "loading" but no percentage is displayed. if this doesnt work, I too will put in a ticket.


It will be fine if it's loading -- this time.

This is an intermittent problem. One successful connection doesn't mean much, unfortunately.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

The error messages I'm getting are either N11 or unrecoverable error.

Sometimes the error is during "preparing," too. (See


http://imgur.com/egb1iT3

 )

How do you even get a network error before it's supposed to be connecting to the Internet?

IMO the new software version introduced a bug on the Premiere line.

ETA: Now @tivosupport is saying I should swap out my network cable. :: sigh ::


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

After rounds of dopey responses from support, TiVoMargret says she's going to look into this. Hopefully it will move toward a fix now. 

Please continue to submit tickets, though!


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Also been getting this problem with Failed Connection. Did a force and 1st time it also Failed 2nd time went through.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

timstack8969 said:


> Also been getting this problem with Failed Connection. Did a force and 1st time it also Failed 2nd time went through.


It's an intermittent problem. You'll see this if you try a few more times.

Please submit a support ticket:
https://support.tivo.com/CreateCaseFromSupport

You'll need to login to your account first, as you'll need your TiVo service number.


----------



## shj622 (Jan 4, 2016)

My XL4 has been getting failed connections most of the time for the last week. It works maybe 1 time out of 10. I spoke to a Tivo tech support person on Thursday. He seemed very sharp, but gave me no indication that anyone else was having this problem - told me something must be wrong at my end.

When I force a connection and watch what happens, it always successfully connects and configures, but fails during download. The error is "Connection was interrupted (C11)". My network connection was originally MOCA. The tech support person said that I might have problems on my MOCA network, so I switched to ethernet. On ethernet, I get the same failure, but the error code is N11 instead of C11.

Everyone having this problem needs to open a support ticket.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree...it almost seems to be getting MORE failures!


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Support has me trying various things that seem like a combination of silliness, voodoo and wishful thinking ("refresh" the network settings, reboot the machine, swap network cables, unplug network cable and tuning adapter for multiple hours) and none of them are working. Hopefully, they will run out of dopey things for me to do and finally reach the conclusion that they introduced a bug into the software update.


----------



## ScottP461 (Sep 4, 2005)

Yesterday all 3 of my Premieres successfully connected on their own! (1st try?) Crossing my fingers today. Maybe this is all over?!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

On the one Premiere that I'm still using I'm having this issue with the N11 error. Sigh

Went to the site, as recommended on my Tivo with the error, and it says to try restarting it (is that always their answer, or what). 

This is getting tedious, what with these failures to connect and the massive amount of guide problems since the change.


----------



## webbcite (Jan 26, 2005)

I have 2 premier tivos that are both getting the N11 error when trying to connect for updates. I've tried multiple times on both and all are failing. Hopefully this will get resolved quickly.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I give up. Restart didn't help, so I submitted a ticket. 

For many years I would call Tivo when I had a problem I couldn't figure out. They were always helpful AND always knew what they were doing. Not so much, in the last couple of years. I even talked to one guy who was such a rude jerk it took all I had to not go off on him. He didn't know how to fix problem, either. Funny thing was - I ended up finally figuring it out myself. 

I'm pretty self-sufficient and if I can figure something out, or learn through research, I will fix my own problems. Calling/contacting is a last resort for me. But now days it's even more painful to try and call.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

Still getting the N11 error. it had been connecting the last few day but today it had the error again.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I sent in a trouble report. I think it is important we do it as the main response on the phone is that no one else is having this issue so it must be our internet connection!


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Support is aware of this now. They are still having me do dopey things (what is my router, my modem? Run the kickstart 54 tests for hours and hours).

Keep submitting tickets or messaging @tivosupport.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, this is getting BAD. I had to try to connect 5 times just now. I just sent in another report and got a ticket number for all the good it will do.


----------



## jim7707 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm having this same issue on my Premiere XL. The last successful connection was 6 days ago. After trying several manual attempts it finally connected and is now loading. I was down to 6 days of guide info which sucks. I hope they get this fixed as I need the Tivo to hang in for another year until I retire and move.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Since the Rovi upgrade my Premiere has also been having trouble connecting to the Tivo Service. Sometimes the connection succeeds, but more times than not it fails. 

So i've been manually connecting pretty much every day and sometimes it does connect and load the data, but most of the time when it gets to "Getting info" it initially starts Downloading, but after several seconds it fails and says (Connection Interrupted.) The other day i tried 5 times in a row and they all failed, then the 6th attempt succeeded. 

It keeps blaming my network or internet connection, but there is nothing wrong with any of that and i know it's at Tivo's end. I do have 11 days of Guide Data from my last successful connection a few days ago but hopefully Tivo will get this fixed so i don't have to keep manually connecting.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I don't mean to sound like a broken record, but please, call or submit a ticket, or tweet @TivoSupport. The more people they hear from, the more likely they are to take this seriously and fix it quickly.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Is this only a problem with the Premiere? I haven't seen any connection failures with my TiVo HD or Roamio Plus, both with the latest Rovi-capable software. I don't have a Premiere.


----------



## jim7707 (Aug 29, 2012)

I forgot to mention in my previous post I did go ahead and file a ticket. Now I see today that after it downloaded last night my guide info still only goes to this coming Friday so no change from before the download. I have to wonder if it is time to just pitch the Tivo and rent a box from Cox for a year until I move.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

jim7707 said:


> I forgot to mention in my previous post I did go ahead and file a ticket. Now I see today that after it downloaded last night my guide info still only goes to this coming Friday so no change from before the download. I have to wonder if it is time to just pitch the Tivo and rent a box from Cox for a year until I move.


Well, what worked for me was to do 2 downloads (it took several trys to get no errors) and then powered down. When I restarted it took almost 2 hours to get ready, but the guide did update. Still get disconnect problems but manual connect will update my guide now.


----------



## DarcyM (Jan 2, 2002)

I have been having this problem with my Premiere as well. Never did this before the Rovi guide change.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

Rovi are clearly not interested in customer support or quality of service. There's no way this change would have resulted in so much chaos for customers if they'd actually put any testing in. 

As an OTA user in a fairly small community, I seem to be getting the worst of the problems. My two boxes added 320 completely non-existent OTA 'channels' after the update, and since then, mostly N11 when connecting. Occasionally I get a connect.

The script that support reads to everyone is the same, regardless of the problem. Two network connects, then power down and reboot. Well IT DOESN"T SOLVE ANYTHING. Mind you, it took ages for me to GET two connects in a row to work. Still channel data is TBA, or jumbled. Channels that I used to get just fine now don't find a signal (V53). English language channels have Spanish listings in the program guide. Other channels are switched - in one case, a shopping channel is listed as a news channel. 

I've been a Tivo user for 6 years, and have two Premiers; never had any real problems. Now they're just bricks. To say I'm disappointed by their upgrade, change to Rovi data, and subsequent lack of real support is an understatement. And to keep reading their stupid scripts when they KNOW there are major problems with their software is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Submitted ticket last week. Finally heard back requesting more information. TiVo doesn't get it. Their update and servers are causing this issue.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We think we've fixed the N11 issue. I apologize for the inconvenience it caused.

-- Margret


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVoMargret said:


> We think we've fixed the N11 issue. I apologize for the inconvenience it caused.
> 
> -- Margret


Thank you Margret for posting here!

Scott


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Was N11 the same as the disconnect during the download?


----------



## jssmcarlo (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes (or C11 if connected by Moca) it was the failed, connection interrupted issue.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> We think we've fixed the N11 issue. I apologize for the inconvenience it caused. -- Margret


So far so good - i've forced a connection like a half dozen times this evening and every attempt Succeeded. During the past several days i'd be lucky to Succeed once for every 6 attempts. And now i have 13 days of Guide Data too.

Thank You !


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

TiVoMargret said:


> We think we've fixed the N11 issue. I apologize for the inconvenience it caused.
> 
> -- Margret


Great! Thank you.

I just tried and it works great.


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

TiVoMargret said:


> We think we've fixed the N11 issue. I apologize for the inconvenience it caused.
> 
> -- Margret


Gotta hand it to these TiVo folks. For weeks, their reps told many of us that the interrupted-download error was caused by suspect Ethernet wiring in the house. And then zap, overnight, they sneaked into our houses and fixed those bad connections!
It can be frustrating. i'll bet it is the reporting of problems that gets things fixed and then their dispatching those TiVo house-rewiring elves. 
Or is it due simply to Margret, chief elf?


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

It's definitely due to Margret getting involved.

Before that, support had me doing everything but poking needles into voodoo dolls.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

LynnL999 said:


> It's definitely due to Margret getting involved.
> 
> Before that, support had me doing everything but poking needles into voodoo dolls.


Oh no, they didn't have you try that too? They told me that, since I was the only one with this issue, they would suggest this only after I changed ISP's.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

The list of things support had me do (despite making it clear that other Premiere users all over the country had the same problem and pointing them to this thread) included:

-- Rebooting
-- Refreshing the network connection
-- Trying different network cables
-- Unplug the network cable and tuning adapter for hours
-- Providing details about my modem and router
-- Change a setting on my router
-- Spending 16 hours without the TiVo while it ran the Kickstart 54 tests (all passed)

I'm surprised I didn't have to use a Ouija board or perform a raindance.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

TiVoMargret said:


> We think we've fixed the N11 issue. I apologize for the inconvenience it caused.
> 
> -- Margret


Thanks Margret. But here's the problem. Most of us would be far more patient and understanding if Tivo was upfront about issues that are going on. You need to be out there front and center with statements about the problems that upgrades cause.

Instead of allowing your support organization to mindlessly read their script, give them an initial script that says "We are working on a fix for the N11" problem, but we don't have an ETA". Put up a web page with known major problems and outages. INFORM your customers, and you'll remove a lot of the anger and frustration we all feel.

Now if someone would JUST FIX my TBA problems which were reported more than a week ago to the lineup police, and explain why I'm getting V53 on channels that worked just fine before the upgrade, I might start to have faith in Tivo again...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the help on this! After a couple of days, my Premiere started getting through and has, since, connected daily as usual.

Funny (not really) thing is that just today I got an email from Tivo re: my report, tell me to recycle my modem/router. *sigh* I did explain that the problem was not even on my end and described the steps I took, including establishing that my network was fine and my Tivo was, otherwise, able to connect to Tivo.

I guess the guy who responded to my ticket was not appraised of the N11 situation. This is why I seldom call them anymore because it's not like it used to be, in terms of the reps knowing what's going on and how to fix stuff.


----------



## Duanesteward (Sep 25, 2016)

On 9-17 I submitted a support request regarding Guided Setup aborting consistently with "Connection Interrupted" N11 message for the "Getting Program Info" step. Be advised that the problem resolved on 9-18 following these steps:
1) Hard reset (6 plus hour unplugged, restart with only power and video out wires connected.)
2) Repeat Guided Setup, this time for Antenna only, thinking in case new Suddenlink Cable programming was the problem.
3) I set all IP addresses manually, including DNS servers both in my LAN, at Suddenlink and known public service on Internet.

This time the setup completed all connections and downloads of info without interruption. This was without any wire or network hardware substitutions. After things were fully restored, another repeat of the guided setup for cable channels was successful as well.

I do not know when Tivo took action to change things on its servers so I cannot say whether it works now because of what they did or I did.


----------



## WandererLA (Jan 22, 2011)

Mine Premiere 4 unfortunately is still not working. I got to Downloading and I do not even get a %.

I spoke to a tech support rep last Thursday for over 2 hours where she had me unplug everything, reboot, change ports on my cable modem and it still did not work. I have been working on this for over 3 weeks and the last time it connected was 8/27/16.

The rep finally told me to get new cables to connect which I did and it cost me $70. Same rep also offered an exchange for the exact same model which is no longer available to purchase but I need to pay a $90 (plus taxes) exchange fee. I asked if I could upgrade to a newer TiVo but was told that is not available (to keep my Lifetime account).

I would love for this to work. I will keep unplugging and rebooting and checking but I'm close to throwing my TiVo out the window and just getting another DVR from Spectrum (TWC).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WandererLA said:


> Mine Premiere 4 unfortunately is still not working. * I got to Downloading and I do not even get a %.
> 
> *I spoke to a tech support rep last Thursday for over 2 hours where she had me unplug everything, reboot, change ports on my cable modem and it still did not work. I have been working on this for over 3 weeks and the last time it connected was 8/27/16.
> 
> ...


In the Downloading phase there is no % displayed. Are you failing in the Loading phase, which starts as Preparing to Load, then "Preparing...", then "Loading...", then "Loading xx%..."?

If it's a failure of the TiVo to load its downloaded data I would point to the hard drive. Loading is not using the network, only Connecting and Downloading.

Since you are ready to toss the box, there's nothing to lose by "Clear & Delete Everything". This might cause new areas of the drive to be used for storage. Those locations, like the buffers, are static and allocated during setup. If TiVo has already had you perform this operation, I would look at alternatives.


----------



## WandererLA (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh wow. I did not think about that. Mine starts with Preparing, Connecting and then Getting Info where on the right it says "Downloading" and it just sits there for 3-4 minutes before getting Connection Interrupted which is N11. Maybe I can try clearing out a bunch of things and then try connection.

Last night I tried to re-run the guided setup and now I'm stuck in a loop where it keeps trying and I can't figure out how to get out of that loop. I even unplugged it and plugged it back in and it goes thru the entire setup process where it tries to connect again. Any suggestions.



JoeKustra said:


> In the Downloading phase there is no % displayed. Are you failing in the Loading phase, which starts as Preparing to Load, then "Preparing...", then "Loading...", then "Loading xx%..."?
> 
> If it's a failure of the TiVo to load its downloaded data I would point to the hard drive. Loading is not using the network, only Connecting and Downloading.
> 
> Since you are ready to toss the box, there's nothing to lose by "Clear & Delete Everything". This might cause new areas of the drive to be used for storage. Those locations, like the buffers, are static and allocated during setup. If TiVo has already had you perform this operation, I would look at alternatives.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WandererLA said:


> Last night I tried to re-run the guided setup and now I'm stuck in a loop where it keeps trying and I can't figure out how to get out of that loop. I even unplugged it and plugged it back in and it goes thru the entire setup process where it tries to connect again. Any suggestions.


That guided setup requires the box download your channel list (lineup). If something is messing with your internet it would show up there too. The failure of GS on Premiere boxes is not unknown with the latest firmware. I have done it twice on my 2 tuner boxes without errors. I might try zipcode of 00000, but I don't know if it will help.

Something to check: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=529084&highlight=76543210

I can't find the post, but I read that feeding it 76543210 causes a new firmware download. But I don't know how to start that process and it might be dangerous.


----------



## WandererLA (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks again! I tried "0000" but got the same Connection Interrupted error. I called TiVo Support and the woman had me unplug everything, wait a minute and plug it back. Of course it didn't work (I've done it easily a hundred times). Then she transferred me to Sales to upgrade. Of course the Sales Rep said they can't transfer the lifetime account which I told the first CSR but oh well she was wrong. Sales told me that I could exchange for $50 (the one I spoke to last week said $80).

I also was directed to WeakKnees (http://www.weaknees.com/) for repairs. I spoke to someone and he told me that I should get a new HD which will cost anywhere from $130 to $1,000 depending on the size.

Anyways, I'll keep plugging away at it but it doesn't seem like there's a way to get out of the guided setup loop and thus I'm even more stuck. I just realized that I can't even watch live TV anymore.



JoeKustra said:


> That guided setup requires the box download your channel list (lineup). If something is messing with your internet it would show up there too. The failure of GS on Premiere boxes is not unknown with the latest firmware. I have done it twice on my 2 tuner boxes without errors. I might try zipcode of 00000, but I don't know if it will help.
> 
> Something to check: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=529084&highlight=76543210
> 
> I can't find the post, but I read that feeding it 76543210 causes a new firmware download. But I don't know how to start that process and it might be dangerous.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just wondering if you have tried streaming video. Here's link to some clips that are not especially stressful:
http://www.cc.com/shows/the-daily-show-with-trevor-noah


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

WandererLA said:


> Oh wow. I did not think about that. Mine starts with Preparing, Connecting and then Getting Info where on the right it says "Downloading" and it just sits there for 3-4 minutes before getting Connection Interrupted which is N11. Maybe I can try clearing out a bunch of things and then try connection.
> 
> Last night I tried to re-run the guided setup and now I'm stuck in a loop where it keeps trying and I can't figure out how to get out of that loop. I even unplugged it and plugged it back in and it goes thru the entire setup process where it tries to connect again. Any suggestions.


Can you try this at someone else's house?

Scott


----------



## WandererLA (Jan 22, 2011)

This is resolved. I worked with TWC (now Spectrum) and they brought me a new modem and viola, it now connects and works.

Thanks to Tivo Support for telling me I need to exchange for a $90 fee. That was total buill****. It took me 2 months to get this resolved and none of my cases at Tivo Support had any action. They either auto closed or sat in "Customer Response". Nice one Tivo.



HerronScott said:


> Can you try this at someone else's house?
> 
> Scott


----------



## Eamus Catuli (Aug 9, 2010)

Just great! I'm back in N11 hell again. I guess I should be happy my Premiere worked as advertised for 2 months.


----------



## Papagenox (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm stuck in N11 Hell too, trying to complete my guided setup (the stupid thing connected fine just last night, btw). Submitted a support ticket. BTW, I've forwarded all the ports to my Tivo Premiere's local IP address in the router, still no joy. No TV for me until this gets fixed.


----------



## Eamus Catuli (Aug 9, 2010)

I got in a little after midnight eastern time. I too was in a guided setup.


----------



## ridgelift (Jan 4, 2004)

Is anyone noticing the N11 error again? I'm trying to run guided setup on a Premiere and it keeps failing when downloading program data with this error. My Bolt on the same network is connecting just fine.


----------



## e_identity (Jan 21, 2005)

I am now getting the N11 error when forcing a connection to download guide data. My guide shows TBA for all channels. My Tivo Premiere is connected via ethernet cable to the back of my ISP's router (Verizon Fios, Actiontec router). (There are a few connections in the cable run b/c I ran ethernet wires through the wall, but it is a direct ethernet cable connection to the router, no switch.) I swapped out the cable, no change. I used my cheap ethernet cable tester, and tested the entire cable segment from the tivo to the router - the cabling passed (I think the tester would pick up a miswired cable, but it will not test for rated speed). Restarting the Actiontec router and restarting the Tivo did not change this situation. My other Tivo ( a Roamio) does is connected via a different ethernet cable to the same network and it does successfully download guide data. My Premiere has been successfully downloading data using this ethernet connection for years, so I don't think any ports are blocked. Just to verify connectivity, I ran a speed test (speedtest.verizon.net) which showed 57 mbps down and 63 mbps up. It appears that my internet connection is not the problem. I requested help using the Tivo.com chat function, but no solution was found. I used the link in this thread to open a trouble ticket, I'll see what happens.
Edit 6/25 for typos & clarity, also adding the following: I swapped my Tivo Premiere with my Tivo Roamio, i.e. using exactly the same internet connection via ethernet cable that did not work for the Premiere. The internet connection worked fine for the Roamio-it passed the network diagnostic test and when I forced a connection it was able to complete the download process. For me, this confirms that the problem is not the internet connection.


----------



## madneon (Jun 17, 2007)

Bringing this thread back from the grave, i have two tivo HDs with the same N11 error, it still takes me several manual tries for a successful connection.


----------



## shfawaz (May 12, 2004)

I'm having the same problem as WandererLA. Connectin, Preparing, Connecting, Clock set, then Getting Info says downloading for a few minutes and it either times out with Service not found or network error. This is a Tivo Premiere. I've rebooted a couple times now with no joy. Changed the IP address and made it static. STill no joy. ran out of guide info as it stopped connecting two weeks ago. N13 Error


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Try rebooting your modem.

If that doesn't work,you may need to do a Clear Program Guide Data.

-KP


----------



## shfawaz (May 12, 2004)

I deleted some content and reset my modem, and that did the trick -KP. Thank you.


----------

